

Last uncov ever? - runningskull
http://www.uncov.com/2008/1/21/crunchies-ingredients-fail

======
daniel-cussen
First time I'd heard of uncov.

OK, it's ending. That's fine. But the picture of the track runner getting
clotheslined by a hurdle was pretty funny, and the writing was funny too.

It was worth the five minutes. But in the internet, isn't that all anyone can
aspire to?

------
tx
Damn... Where am I supposed to read reviews on Web 2.0 startups from now on?

------
tlrobinson
Good. He's probably about to launch his startup and is trying to distance
himself from the asshole image he's been cultivating on Uncov.

This guy acts like he's so anti-"web 2.0" or whatever, and yet he still
attends the Crunchies to blog for Valleywag?

And what exactly is he accomplishing by ripping on people like Leah Culver for
writing a post on generating random strings? I get the sense that he feels
superior to any startup that doesn't tackle some difficult problem.

------
asdflkj
_When I finally did meet [Arrington], I was surprised. He was polite and
complimented Uncov. I think he realizes that it's just the internet, [etc]_

Yeah, he probably "realizes". Or, he doesn't think it's very smart to argue
with a troll who is widely read by other trolls. Could be either way.

------
cdr
Someone spends too much time on /b/.

------
tocomment
It's really closing down? Just like that? Not even announced in its own post?

~~~
nickb
>> _Oh, right. One more thing. This is the last Uncov. Ever. I have been
getting tired of it, and this has been manifesting itself in my writing. After
seeing the spectacle at the Crunchies, I think it's finally time to quit._

